# Clearwater/St Petersburg, FL groomer recommendations



## Buckeyenative (Sep 19, 2012)

Could someone help me groomer recommendations in the Clearwater/St. Petersburg area that is familiar with Havanese?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you found anyone? I am looking in Bradenton/Sarasota area.


----------



## Buckeyenative (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to say I haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for responding! If I find anyone I will post on here.


----------

